# Generic Dinner Party Mafia (D1)



## DarkAura (Mar 15, 2013)

*Rules:*
1) Three abstains for the entire game. Use them all up? Too bad! You'll have to vote! Use these wisely!
2) OoT communication is allowed
3) Twenty-four to forty-eight hours for night actions and day time discussions
4) Flavor text is important!
5) Only fifteen people at max.
6) Only seven days and seven nights to get rid of the mafia faction! After that, the mafia automatically wins!


*All role PMs sent.

48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## DarkAura (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Generic Dinner Party Mafia (N0)*

Four more hours until the day starts, so get those night actions in!


----------



## DarkAura (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: Generic Dinner Party Mafia (N0)*

Boo you guys, I only got a few night actions. 

Twas a bright, sunny morning, and there was nothing unusual about today. That is, it would've been if they could tell it was day inside the mansion.

They all awoke in the same room (because they thought it'd be smarter to sleep together than apart, what with the serial killers and all) and to their surprise, no one was dead! They all cheered, except for one.

It seems that Harvest Ty was fully paralyzed, unable to do anything or talk! But what's this? A staple was attached to his face, with a note accompanying it. "Today, Harvest Ty has a staple embedded in his face. Must have been a rough night." 

Before anyone could try to make sense of it, one of them found a VCR tape, right next to a VCR player. As one of them put in the tape, another said, "I just hope this isn't one of those cursed videotapes that are all the rage these days..."

When the tape started, a man on the screen said, "Seven daaaays."

"Oh snap, I knew it!" said the person.

Of course, seven days remain until there is no more hope. Looks like everyone will have to try their best to win.

*Seven days remain.

No one died.

Harvest Ty is silenced. He is unable to speak for this day.

48 hours for day time discussions.*


----------



## DarkAura (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: Generic Dinner Party Mafia (N0)*

And, uh, disregard the "(N0)" in the thread title; it totally slipped my mind that I can't edit posts in the mafia forum. Sorry!


----------



## Superbird (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: Generic Dinner Party Mafia (N0)*

So...mafia did not send in night action? Or was it a lucky doctor?


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: Generic Dinner Party Mafia (N0)*

Either inactive mafia, lucky doctor, successful roleblock, or an alien getting activated.

Whatever it is, it's a fabulous stroke of luck.


----------



## Tailsy (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: Generic Dinner Party Mafia (N0)*

Oh well, _that's_ dull. I hate Night Zeroes where nothing happens; it doesn't give you anything to go off. *Abstain* to preserve numbers.

Although I'm assuming the flavour text in this game is important. I wonder what the stapling's all about...


----------



## Tailsy (Mar 17, 2013)

(I've also edited the title for you, DA. I can do that, because I'm special. :D)


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Mar 17, 2013)

There's never anything to go by on D1 anyway. 

If it means that the info roles have more time to gather info, then it's certainly a good thing.


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 17, 2013)

Hah, when I first read the flavor text I misread the note as being stapled to his face. Gave me a good laugh.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Mar 20, 2013)

Just checking in to not be considered inactive.

*Abstain*.


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 22, 2013)

Ugh, I don't want this one to keel over. If nothing else is going to come up, I'm going to *Abstain*.


----------



## DarkAura (Mar 22, 2013)

Sorry guys, but I'm afraid this'll be on hiatus until I'll be able to get on more than right now. Don't worry, it's not dead.

In the meantime, just keep talking for this day phase.


----------

